# Entry Tests.



## husain87 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey I am a US citizen applying in Private Medical Colleges in Lahore. Fatimah memorial hospital college and LMDC. Can anybody tell me what are the entry test dates 2007/08 session because they are not available on the colleges sites. Secondly are entry tests mandatory for Foreigners applying in these colleges.

A reply would be appreciated!

Thankyou


----------



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

I dunno abt FMH or LMDC but i do know that At CMH Lahore Medical College (new college run by the army) where I study foreign students do not give the test instead they submit their SAT scores in lieu of the entry test but overseas students not having a foreign passport are required to sit for the test

BTW CMH admission packet is available till 5th Sept 2007, Entry test 09 Sept 2007 Its a great college and its definitely worth giving a try, we currently have abt 30 overseas and foreign students studying in the first yr

FMH entry test is on 16 Sept 2007


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the great information Mohsin! I'm sure others will really appreciate your help.


----------



## husain87 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thankyou for your reply Mohsin. 

Can you tell me if entry test of FHM and LMDC is mandatory for foreign students. Am sorry am not currently in Pakistan and there is no information on sites so i cannot get the information myself. IF you have any information i would appreciate your response.


----------



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

For foreign students the test is not mandatory 
they just need to submit their SAT scores along with their IBCC equivalence


----------



## husain87 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are you talking abt the CMH or LMDC and FHM?

for CMH can i submit the MCAT rather than SAT 1?.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

For CMH you can submit SAT II's, not MCAT, and not SAT 1. MCAT is a lot harder than SAT II's anyway, so you're better off taking the SAT II's.


----------



## husain87 (Aug 17, 2007)

thankyou for the info, btw whats the last date that i can give SAT 2's? Can i give them in this coming october?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You can take them in October, but all the application deadlines for this year will be long gone for all the schools that require SAT II's. You can apply without the SAT II's to government schools though well before October.


----------



## husain87 (Aug 17, 2007)

Can you please tell me if CMH requires SAT 2 or not. Can i give MCAT that is gona be conducted in Lahore somwhere in October. Would that fulfill reqirement?

Thankyou


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know about CMH's policies really. According to Mohsin255, you can submit SAT II's. Usually schools that take SAT II's also take MCAT in place of SAT scores or vice versa, but I'm not sure, so you should probably check with the school itself. Just remember, SAT II's are much, much easier than the MCAT, and that the MCAT is actually a very hard test.


----------



## husain87 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the response. The thing is i havent given SAT 2 yet. The earliest i can give is in october which would be past all deadlines so doesnt make much sense. That's why am depending on MCAT's.


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyway of getting FS.c books in America, without having somebody send them...


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

DesiGrl98 said:


> Anyway of getting FS.c books in America, without having somebody send them...


i believe that's a negative. it's hard enough to find them here in the bookstores. don't know of any other way to get them...


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

#sad alright, thanks medgrunt


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

all colleges have 3 student categories, LOCALS, OVERSEAS PAKISTANIS n FOREIGN.....if ur a US citizen n ur applying on the FOREIGN seat at any private med skool in LHR (CMH,FMH or LMDC) you CANNOT give the entrance exam! for FMH n CMH u hafto submit ur SAT I and SAT II scores, at LMDC they dnt want em, you only give em ur IBCC equivalency certificate.... HOWEVER if ur applying on the OVERSEAS PAKISTANI seat then you hafto take the MCAT(entrance exam) at CMH and FMH... LMDC dsnt have a seperate overseas pakistani n foreign student category, they only have a LOCALS category n a combined OVERSEAS/FOREIGN category n for tht u gotta pay the dollar amount of the fees n u dnt hafto take the entrance exam or anything just give em ur equivalency certificate thts above 660/1100... dnt even bother applying for the LOCAL students category ANYWHERE cuz honestly unless you have an equivalency above 800/1100, ur not gonna get in


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Speaking of entry tests, the open merit entry test results for local Pakistanis should have been sent out by now! Anyone wanna share their experience?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah! i do! lmdc want ur money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats it ..............i scores a crapload on their test but nooooooooooo they want money!! under the table stuff


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

salaam aleikum,

I went to pakistan over the summer and visited Shifa. I liked the fish tank, lol. Well i got a couple of FSC/caravan books after hunting for them everywhere. tryin to study them, lol. The prob is that everything has to be memorized becuz there is only pure info in the books. I not used to dat. Inshallah i will be graduating from highschool in 2008. 

Please if someone can enlighten me....


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

that's the only way to do it. just keep reading them over and over again. #nerd


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

fsc 6 books......pure evil


dont understand...just memorize...............and dont go trying to figure out wut that funny symbol in the physics formula is.......it could be a phi, delta, theta, but its none of ur concern u will only need to know how to draw it..........


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

I am currently completing AP bio. Most of the things i hav learned are even more advanced than the 6 fsc books.


#nerd ya, lol.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

true that AP courses are advance, but bro Pakistan's tests are really weird...its all about memorizing every single thing in the book and then write it on tests...very limited mc questions if any. For those who haven't took APs then its not an easy thing to ace Fsc becuase high school science courses in US don't cover every thing. fsc is almost like college stuff. On top of this in pakistan problems are approached differently. In US they make it easy 4 us with reference tables, scientific calculators and problems are solved in a simple way...ask your parents to tutor you and you will experience this. Remember one more thing when studying....Ap bio focuses more on genetics and process of resipiration sort of things. fsc focuses on body in detail.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Pride said:


> I am currently completing AP bio. Most of the things i hav learned are even more advanced than the 6 fsc books.


It's true that if you take an AP Bio course that follows the AP Bio guidelines, you'll end up learning a lot more than you'll learn from FSc books. I have all the grades 11-12 FSc books and they don't go over every thing in nearly as much detail as most books you'll use if you're taking an AP course, since AP courses tend to use first year college texts.

The thing is though it's possible to score really high on the AP biology test without knowing a lot of detail. One reason is that it has a really big curve.

If you take your AP Bio course seriously and focus on everything your instructor requires (if you have a good/dedicated instructor), you'll have a much better understanding and knowledge base of the concepts than you would having just read FSc books.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Smeer's right guys. One thing to also keep in mind though, is that entry tests will hardly cover anything conceptual. Concept-based learning isn't exactly something a lot of schools stress in Pakistan.

Most questions will ask you for an exact regurgitation of what's in those Fsc books, which may even be an ordered list.

Just to give you an idea of some of the outrageous questions that could be asked, if you look in the old multiple choice question books (available at a lot of book stores) you'll see they go so far as to ask things like, "What is the atmospheric pressure in the city of Murree?"

So yeah, AP concepts, great for knowledge-- not so great for entry tests, unfortunately :-/


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

#nerd memorize, memorize. Maybe there should be memory chip for the brain,lol.

Does anyone know what kind of questions are asked on the Gulf Medical College entrance exam?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i gave just about every single paki medical college admission test.....some seriously and some for kicks........the FSc course maybe easy but the questions they ask you are downright crazy. for example, heres something i found in the Army medical college entry test (bio section)

1. In one of the experiments performed by kohler, a chimp is placed in a cage and fruits are hanging from the ceiling. the keeper has placed different sized boxes inside the cage. after a short period the chimp moves the largest boxes and piles smaller ones on top and then climbs up and grabs the fruits. 
i.) how many boxes were there?
ii.) what kind of fruit was hanging from the ceiling?

i mean comon man! what kinda question are these!!! and i assure you the type of fruit wasnt in the book.. it just said fruit hanging from the ceiling. chek for urself in FSc bio 12 page 84!!!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

taimur said:


> i gave just about every single paki medical college admission test.....some seriously and some for kicks........the FSc course maybe easy but the questions they ask you are downright crazy. for example, heres something i found in the Army medical college entry test (bio section)
> 
> 1. In one of the experiments performed by kohler, a chimp is placed in a cage and fruits are hanging from the ceiling. the keeper has placed different sized boxes inside the cage. after a short period the chimp moves the largest boxes and piles smaller ones on top and then climbs up and grabs the fruits.
> i.) how many boxes were there?
> ...


Crap #shocked


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> and i assure you the type of fruit wasnt in the book.. it just said fruit hanging from the ceiling. chek for urself in FSc bio 12 page 84!!!


Having checked my FSc. Bio book as well, I fully support taimur's claim, lol. That's a pretty stupid detail to get tested on. Although I would _assume_ the "fruit" for chimps would be a banana #wink. And if you google the experiment real quick, you'll find different images with a different number of boxes so I don't see how they could consider that a valid question.


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

ya something about insight learning. the question is truly bananas,lol.

a choice piece fruit, 
one big box and the small ones are more than one. LOL


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

This is from the Gulf Medical College web site.
*[SIZE=+1]Entrance Test and Interview[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=-1]The candidates will be intimated by post to appear for the entrance test to be conducted by the college. Requests for change of date will not be entertained. 
The Entrance Test will be held at Gulf Medical College, Ajman. The entrance test will consist of a written test and an interview of the 12 year (HSC) standard, covering the subjects Biology, Chemistry and Physics. The candidate will be assessed on subject knowledge, analytical skill comprehension, aptitude, motivation and knowledge of English, Candidates who are poor in English but qualify in all other aspects will be reassessed after they undergo an improvement course in English. Candidates must make their own arrangements for residential accommodation to attend test and interview and must bear all their traveling and other expenses. The result will be intimated by post/fax/phone within a week. The approval and decision of the President is final regarding all admissions.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

there was an option being a bunch of bananas..so i picked that....


----------



## vital_signs (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG!!!...thsi is bad.,..!..this is REALLY bad!...OOWAIN!...what sort of questions ARE these!!...one of my friends told me that she got the following question in i think the AMC test
"WHAT IS THE REFRACTIVE INDEX OF DIAMOND?" and all the choices were upto two d.p. with all of them starting with 2.3_....with _ being the only variable value!....i mean for crying out loud!...now we're supposed to know by heart the REFRACTIVE INDEXES of various substances !

BTW...does anyone know what SAT 2 score is needed to get into AMC (rawalpindi)....they haven't mentioned it on their website....plus...are there any past papers of NUST entry test and Mcat online?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

vital_signs said:


> OMG!!!...thsi is bad.,..!..this is REALLY bad!...OOWAIN!...what sort of questions ARE these!!...one of my friends told me that she got the following question in i think the AMC test
> "WHAT IS THE REFRACTIVE INDEX OF DIAMOND?" and all the choices were upto two d.p. with all of them starting with 2.3_....with _ being the only variable value!....i mean for crying out loud!...now we're supposed to know by heart the REFRACTIVE INDEXES of various substances !


I'm not an expert at test taking when it comes to Pakistan-style MCQs, but based on some of these ridiculous questions, I'd keep in mind that scoring well on the tests has just as much to do with *how you take the test* as it does what you know. I know the Punjab government medical colleges entry test includes negative marking. I would guess that a lot of these ridiculous questions are traps to get your marks lowered, and that the smart idea would be to skip them rather than guessing because the odds would be in your favor (to skip such questions rather than randomly guessing) when the answers are so close together. A 0 for a particular question is better than any negative marks. Of course that doesn't mean you should skip every single question. There are cases where if you can eliminate at least one or two choice the odds favor guessing, but again, you have to be careful and smart about how you take the tests.


----------



## DR.MOON (Dec 10, 2006)

soursugar said:


> all colleges have 3 student categories, LOCALS, OVERSEAS PAKISTANIS n FOREIGN.....if ur a US citizen n ur applying on the FOREIGN seat at any private med skool in LHR (CMH,FMH or LMDC) you CANNOT give the entrance exam! for FMH n CMH u hafto submit ur SAT I and SAT II scores, at LMDC they dnt want em, you only give em ur IBCC equivalency certificate.... HOWEVER if ur applying on the OVERSEAS PAKISTANI seat then you hafto take the MCAT(entrance exam) at CMH and FMH... LMDC dsnt have a seperate overseas pakistani n foreign student category, they only have a LOCALS category n a combined OVERSEAS/FOREIGN category n for tht u gotta pay the dollar amount of the fees n u dnt hafto take the entrance exam or anything just give em ur equivalency certificate thts above 660/1100... dnt even bother applying for the LOCAL students category ANYWHERE cuz honestly unless you have an equivalency above 800/1100, ur not gonna get in


Are you saying as a 'overseas pakistani' you need to take MCAT for these private colleges (CMH & FMH)?? On what basis do they do this?? There is a heck of a difference in SAT I & II and MCAT!!! Having done GAMSAT (MCAT equivalence in Australia) more than once I can tell you GAMSAT/MCAT are x 1000 times harder than SAT tests. OMG.. this is so unfair!#angry #sad


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

well if u took the gamsat\mcat then the sat II which is a requirement for overseas pakis (if u dont wana giv the local entry test) should be easy for u......

and thanks for reminding me vital_signs, they also asked abt the refractive index of diamond..... in o lvls and in america they wud give u some values and u wud have to calculate the refractive index of diamond but here u just have to memorize it and FSc kids are the masters of memorization, change a value in some question in the fsc physics book and they cant solve it even though they memorized every step of the question with the original value...


----------



## vital_signs (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah!...ur so right about that! they are total rattototas![]...no offense to any fsc student...(it's more of a compliment)...cuz in the end what good is all our conceptual knowledge when instead of us all the fsc kids will have gotten the seats in all the med and dentistry unis...*sigh*...waisay!...does NO ONE here know ANYONE who got admission into Army Medical College in pindi through their SAT 2 scores? or what amount of seats are allocated for students who've given SAT2 to get into AMC?
btw *smeer *thanks for the advice


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

HI...

lol thats funny about some of the qs  LOL i cant belive that actually happens..

so my question regarding entry tests is.... are govt. college entrance tests and private colleges (cmh/lmdc) pretty much the same?

what is the format for:
- govt. college test
- cmh test
- lmdc test

can i attend one academ that prepares me for all three tests? 

if i apply as an oversea pakistani at lmdc, do i hav to give an entrance test or sat2 scores are just fine? what are the minimum sat2 scores i shud hav in chem/physics/bio? 

here is a list of academies i found in lahore, can someone tell me which are reliable and best prepare you for the medical entrance tests.. please do let me know... thanks 

*Rana Science Academy
*13 – B Main Road, Faisal Town, Lahore
042-5161762

*Jinnah Academy*
16 – B – I, Gulberg III, Lahore
042-5871597, 0334-4226256

*Raza Academy*
125 – A Faisal Town, Lahore
042-5162571

*Overseas Academy*
Faisal Town, Goal Chakkar, Lahore
042-5170784, 0345-4151649

*Merit Institute*
72 – Shadman, Lahore
042-7580594, 0333-4223991

*Al-Syed Institute*
Rehman Pura Stop, Ferozpur Road, Lahore
042-7530627

*The Star Institute*
16 – A3, Gulberg – III, Lahore
042-5759050, 5760534

*Study Vision*
0333-6992549, 0301-4325570

*UET Engineers*
0300-4314045, 0333-4481856

*KIPS*
263 – E, Johar Town, Lahore
042-5177263, 5179265, 0300-4481400

*Students’ Inn Academy*
042 – 5853524, 5164507-8

*Toppers*
852 – B Faisal Town near Fast University, Lahore
042-8429134, 0333-4327517


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

< sara > said:


> *KIPS*
> 263 ? E, Johar Town, Lahore
> 042-5177263, 5179265, 0300-4481400


My cousin who goes to KE w/me took courses from KIPS, and he said they were really helpful in preparing him for the entry test.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey Smeer..

ahan.. thats the one of the academies that i hav heard of.. and in pakistan my house is in johar town so its close too... i ll find out more about it when i get there... thanks 

oh by the way.. does any one hav any ideas on how long these test prep courses are?? if not pakistan.. i will hav to leave in october and go to romania! thats when medical uni starts in romania...


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i actually took a kips class for entry test at johar town............

they last anywhere from 2-3 months....basically they are all crap except for the question papers they give you....those are priceless.............

since uve done highschool ur going to have to study like hell.............i mean it

every med college entry test is the same format so if u study for one ull be good for the next.........
wut i did was apply to like every med college so with each passing entry test my scores got better and better (they are all mcqs)

oh yeah if u wana go to lmdc SAT2 scores wud be fine u shud have at least 680-700 in each..............i just hope uve got ur ibcc certificate


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hi taimur!

oh...really?!  so.. wat do u think... going to kips is worth it or not?? 

i think i am going to take the govt. college test.. (it's one right?? i dont hav to do it again if i wanna apply to aimc too after KE?) an lmdc test... and the cmh test... 

i hope i hope i hope i hope i do okay.. i just took my sat2s on may3rd... i get my results on may22... so lets see what happens iwth that... thanks ! 

and nope.. no ibcc certificate yet... my uncle has some frends who can help me with that.. inshAllah i will have it within 1-2 weeks after i reach paki...

if you dont mind me asking.. what was ur ibcc score?? do they cut like a ALOT of marks??? 

oh and also i wanted to ask you.. when you were applying.. 

which entrance tests did u give.. ? like for which colleges..


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

what if i ahvent taken the SAT's yet. can i still apply wiht my high school transcripts nd a act score


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

no man


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

bkhan08 said:


> what if i ahvent taken the SAT's yet. can i still apply wiht my high school transcripts nd a act score


Depends on where you're trying to apply and whether you're applying as a local or foreign student.

*25. What is an entrance test for medical colleges and who has to take it?*If you are applying to a private medical college in Pakistan you will most likely have to take an entrance exam unless you take another exam which the college deems acceptable. Many private colleges will allow you to instead of taking the entrance exam submit scores from the SAT Subject Tests in biology, physics, and chemistry.

Government schools on the other hand require an entrance test from all local students and do not require any entrance examination or SAT Subject Test scores from foreign applicants.

The entrance exams usually cover biology, physics, and chemistry in equal portions and then attribute a small section to English and mathematics. Books are available in bookshops all around Pakistan that have previous exam questions in them along with study guides. Also in the past students have told us that they found the F.Sc textbooks for biology, chemistry and physics to be the most helpful. These too are available at local bookstores.​


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey also remember that Mathematics is also included in Shifa's entrance test. U will have to prepare the Matric's 9th and 10th books for that (Remember it does not consist of algebra only). BTW its pretty simple and doesn't require a calculator. But studying both books is compulsory. These 10 marks can act wonders!!


----------



## Ms.Khan (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh wow!
i am terrified about the entry exam already! Well, i want to apply somewhere in Islamabad. So, i was wondering that do any of you guys know any test prep centers in Islamabad? Are all the Fsc books the same or not? Ranking wise, how hard is the entry exam for IIMC, Shifa, and AMC?
Do you need an American passport in order for you to apply as a foreigner? Or a green card good enough?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Ms.Khan said:


> Oh wow!
> i am terrified about the entry exam already! Well, i want to apply somewhere in Islamabad. So, i was wondering that do any of you guys know any test prep centers in Islamabad? Are all the Fsc books the same or not? Ranking wise, how hard is the entry exam for IIMC, Shifa, and AMC?
> Do you need an American passport in order for you to apply as a foreigner? Or a green card good enough?



Sorry don't know anything about Passports and Green Card, i think u have to show the passport to confirm that u r a foreigner.
Regarding the rankings Shifa is the best here, then mayb AMC and IMC is the last. It got recognized last year! BTW Shifa stands second in all over Pakistan after Aga Khan....! #happy
About their entry test IMC is the easiest then Shifa and then AMC (hardest).
There are many test preperation centres here in Islamabad as well as Rawalpindi.
Zawiya, Global etc etc. Depends where u want admission. :happy:


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Ms.Khan said:


> Oh wow!
> i am terrified about the entry exam already! Well, i want to apply somewhere in Islamabad. So, i was wondering that do any of you guys know any test prep centers in Islamabad? Are all the Fsc books the same or not? Ranking wise, how hard is the entry exam for IIMC, Shifa, and AMC?
> Do you need an American passport in order for you to apply as a foreigner? Or a green card good enough?


Yes, all the FSc books are the same.

For Shifa local/foreigner status depends on where you completed your secondary education.


----------



## MADEHA (Jul 30, 2007)

man i am doing a levels any how now a days visting pakistan my couzin here she did her Fsc last year she didnt get it in a goverment collage she wasted a whole damn year man shes like she cant afford a expensive private medical shes after me to find and help her what da hell am i suppose to tell her tell me something bout cheap medical collages! aahhh she wants me to ask guys gosh typical pakistani people


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

im not really sure wut u mean......................is she looking for a cheap private med college in pakistan?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

MADEHA said:


> man i am doing a levels any how now a days visting pakistan my couzin here she did her Fsc last year she didnt get it in a goverment collage she wasted a whole damn year man shes like she cant afford a expensive private medical shes after me to find and help her what da hell am i suppose to tell her tell me something bout cheap medical collages! aahhh she wants me to ask guys gosh typical pakistani people


Hmmm, a cheap college eh?? She should better try again for the government colleges, must have prepared the whole year rather than wasting it cuz private sector don't have cheap colleges. 3 lakh RS are the minimum possible dues.
Mayb u shud look at Shariff Medical college, don't know much about it myself but u can try.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

hi there i hav heard two versions on ways to prepare for the entry tests;
one is that u only need to memorise your FSc textbooks and not other thing is required
ththe other version is that u shud practice SAT 2 tests as well as they r the ones that actually cum
cud sum1 please enlighten me on which version is true? thanks in advance


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

study from FSc textbooks. using SAT 2 prep stuff to prepare for entrance tests is a waste of time.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

thnx alot for heloping me out btw is studying at home bettter or joining an academy?and if u join an academy how much time shud u giv it?thnx in advance


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Studying at home is much better than joining an academy. Cuz in an academy the teachers just strive to complete the course rather than build up our test based info. They wud just give u sme really hard tests to impress u, in fact not a single question will appear in the actual test. Start memorizing and u won't complain!


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

you might know that books called"objectives" are available in pakistan they have alot of mcq type questions... is studying from these books helpful?these books claim tht the mcqs given in them is the same type as those asked by the universities.m sorry to bug you like this but m really tense abt getting in...


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

I studied the Caravan MCQs for the Shifa entrance exam, which I thought was fairly helpful. Regardless of whether or not you use the MCQ books you still definitely need to study directly from the FSc textbooks.

Here's a post I wrote a while back about the Shifa entrance exam.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks a lot at least now i know how to start studying...


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Thnx Medgrunt, thats a great post!! I gave the test last year and they reduced the time to 1 hour!


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

do they allow you to use a calculator for physics and chem for the entry test?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Nah! No calculators allowed. And the numericals are not dat demanding. U can do it without a calculator!


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

ppl who have given the entry test,cud u guys plz tell us what topics in the fsc text books are important (if any)for example whtther first yr physics is more important or second yr sumthin like tht...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

you dont have to do any of the derivations just learn the derived formulas, more over the constants all of them in phy and chem have to be learned all angles for cos and sin ant tan to be learned like for0 30 45 60 and 90 u must know, u cant decide whats imp just do all those things, and it would be really comprehensive type tsst thus total concept is required besides learning specfically to say rata system#yes


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

thnx alot this seems to be helpful


----------



## cali4niakuri (May 7, 2008)

missakhwand said:


> ppl who have given the entry test,cud u guys plz tell us what topics in the fsc text books are important (if any)for example whtther first yr physics is more important or second yr sumthin like tht...


missakhwand, here is a list of topics covered on the entry test for Shifa..
although im not applying to Shifa, im using this as a guide..
im thinking that other entry tests will most likely cover these topics as well..
hopefully this will be helpful to u...#happy

http://www.shifacollege.edu/med/upload/documents/p09.pdf
**the list is on the last page of the prospectus...**


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

okayyy so i joined the KIPS in johar town.. and its been a month already :S

i never thought i wud make it this far but i did... and man it wasnt easy.. first the first day wen i walkd in this guy came and talkd for 2 hours on how we need to hav FSC books which i dint have.. and they werent available inthe market either.. (until now) i just got them yesterday..  now im really stressed out about studying.... first.. the teachers at KIPS go super super fast... :s and its hard for me to keep up.. they hav their own kips books too which are shortened versions of FSC books.. so i did study from them... but they say to study from the FSC books.. now the chapters are so huge.. i am not sure if i can read and learn all 8 books :s also... i go to da acadmy from 12 to 5... then i come home and i end up studyign all night for the test the next day... cuz we hav a test every single day :s i just find it so hard to concentrate.. tips and advice?? on how to study and do well ont his test...


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

< sara > said:


> okayyy so i joined the KIPS in johar town.. and its been a month already


 so wht exactly did u learn and wht type of tests do u have?do we need to learn the history in our books?i mean the dates and years of some invention or discovery....?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

History is not important, the name of the scientist and his discovery is important.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah our teachers said not to worry about the dates.. we need to know the scientist and what he did.. bcuz there r usually 3 - 4 questions regarding scientists.. 

they teach 2 chapters out of the FSC book then we hav a 60 question multiple choice test on it for practice..


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

are the questions similar to those thye have in the so called "objectives"?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

there r only MCQs a bit similar to those n the buk but a bit confusing. Cuz they might ask the question in a different way or even other way round. readind the question correctly is the primary factor, then if u have prepared the text properly, the answer will cme to u itself.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

is the entry test dofficult for a stident who is a little above avg?


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

missakhwand said:


> is the entry test dofficult for a stident who is a little above avg?



People who have "topped" and cleared their FSc exams with flying colors have messed up pretty good on the entrance exams, hence the controversy to get rid of them since it cannot be a good indicator of person's real potential and capabilities. Anyways, my point is, if you study adequately, the entrance exam won't be that big of a deal. :happy:


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

entry tests suck..........thats why from next yr we wont have the govt colleges entry test anymore


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

taimur said:


> entry tests suck..........thats why from next yr we wont have the govt colleges entry test anymore


are u sure?!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Until there's some sort of official notice or it's posted online it's just a rumor.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

latest news abt the cancellation of the entrance test is that the summary/whatever it is for the test to be cancelled has been prepared and sent to shabaz sharif to get signed 
its rumored that this is the reason why the test has been postponed 
and yeah the entrance test sucks ...........
its like what there is in the f.s.c. books is right and u should answer accordingly in the test even if the whole worl considers it to be wrong!


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

but i guess its a gud chance fr people who cud not get very gud marks in FSc due to genuine reasons but are actually capable of bdoing mbbs alot of ppl followin the pakistani board score above 900 but have no pure knowledge as what they scored was by the RATA systm pakistan is so famous for....yeah u can disagree i just wanted to get my point across


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ys u r ryt many just pass with rata n have concepts zero


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Fareeha said:


> ys u r ryt many just pass with rata n have concepts zero


can't say that i disagree there, but if you are planning to attend any med schools in Pakistan, you should be aware and accustomed to the system and may I add also, while you may not be liking such a system of rot memorization at all, you have to respect it nonetheless. Unfortunately, that is how things are and would guarantee you a seat at med school of your choice. Score=success here, most colleges don't bother with your extracurricular activities and your charitable volunteering experiences ... that is all very secondary

On the bright side, once you are in med schools, things tend to go very differently and well your studies would be part memorization, but believe me, a lot of basic knowledge requires conceptual buildup and foundation... #happy


----------



## jami_jamilan (Jun 10, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> ys u r ryt many just pass with rata n have concepts zero


i totally disagree with this
no one can pass just with rata


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

If there is no entry test than how can they determine who gets in?
Just through the premed school scores?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Every school has an entry test. For *foreigners* who don't take the entry test the government public schools decides based on your high school grades and equivalence score while the private colleges will decide based on high school grades + equivalence + SATII/American MCAT score.

Other than that, everyone takes the entrance test. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

jami_jamilan said:


> i totally disagree with this
> no one can pass just with rata


apparently i know many people who dont know a thing abt what they r studying but can point put the exact page of the text that mentions something abt what is asked and recite the whole thing to u but when u ask its meaning they dont have a clue al they say is tht its in the book and we believe it... i mean science is not sumthin tht we read out of the text and accept it without ny explanation because we wud need tht knowledge later on cummon man !one shud be practical!
(no offence jamila)


----------



## abdn (Aug 26, 2008)

i am thinkin of china now.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

abdn said:


> i am thinkin of china now.


Do b careful abdn. I recently attended a seminar, by the chinese consultants. People frm chinese embassy were also there. They said that only 30 universities have been registered to take international students. Others are working illegally. Any student who take admission in such a university will be immediately deported to his country.
Do ask ur consultant that if the university is registered. Then chk it in the WHO directory. The universities which are registered have higher fees, approximately 4 lakhs (Tution + hostel). Others which say that they will grant u admission for less than the above are all fraud. 
:happy:


----------



## abdn (Aug 26, 2008)

Xero said:


> Do b careful abdn. I recently attended a seminar, by the chinese consultants. People frm chinese embassy were also there. They said that only 30 universities have been registered to take international students. Others are working illegally. Any student who take admission in such a university will be immediately deported to his country.
> Do ask ur consultant that if the university is registered. Then chk it in the WHO directory. The universities which are registered have higher fees, approximately 4 lakhs (Tution + hostel). Others which say that they will grant u admission for less than the above are all fraud.
> :happy:


Yep u r right
i have also heard of this 30 univ thing but mostly i have heard indians and nepalis teaching there. but i think u might give me a clear pic because u live in isl and u know better because have met Chinese officals.#yes


----------

